# Tissot Lepine pocket watch



## Joyjamie (Oct 22, 2019)

Looking to start collecting pocket watches and think my first one should be an open face Tissot Lepine

https://www.tissotwatches.com/en-gb/shop/t8634099905700.html

Is this a good one, love the dark colour. Have seen acrylic stand to display on which might be good but any helps about display or storage would be appreciated


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm getting more into pocket watches, and I have some cheap acrylic stands that I use.



As for you choice, I quite like the styling but I personally would have a quartz pocket watch as my first choice. Half the fun is in the winding and the interaction with the springs and gears.


----------

